# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Novato no seu 1º salgado (com fotos e muitos problemas)

## Paulo Leal

Boas

como estava farto de ver isto:




> Olá Paulo Leal,
> 
> Os nossos registos indicam-nos que nunca colocou qualquer mensagem no nosso forum! 
> 
> Que tal fazer hoje o seu primeiro comentário dizendo olá aos membros ou fazendo a sua apresentação? 
> Inicia hoje o teu tópico e torna-te parte activa desta comunidade de aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM


Resolvi partilhar com voces as minhas esperiencias


Bem tive o meu aquario montado com "agua doce" plantadinho, com disquinhos... até um dia perder a cabeça e comprar um aquario "nano" equipado para agua salgada. So o tive 1 mês  :Admirado:  

Um dia, desmontei o aquario grande, e montei-o para agua salgada  :yb663:  

E assim está...

*O aquario* é um Lifetech de 240 litros

*Iluminação:* 2 JEBO 55W 10.000K / 2 Marine-Glo 39W T5

*Movimentação da agua* 
1 Koralia 3 (3200 L/H) (mandei vir hoje mais uma)
1 Aqua Clear 50 (estava cá em casa)
1 (não sei a marca) 1400 L/H que tambem faz "ferrar" o overflow

*SAMP*
tamanho 40x40x40 cm (não me cabe maior)

*escumador*
Macro Aqua AS-200P

parece-me mais ou menos tudo

Quanto ao á agua do aquario, foi montado no fim de Novembro (2 meses)
ai é que estão os maiores problemas

PH - 8.3
KH- 13 (gotas)
CA- 360
MG- 900 (so testei hoje pela primeira vez)  :yb620:  


tenho uma evaporação de mais ou menos 2 litros por dia, que aproveito para fazer uma reposição "automática" de um bidom que é feito com agua de osmose, á qual adiciono o KH, PH, e calcio, será que tambem vou ter de adicionar magnesium?

Bem, se não for pedir muito, deiam algumas dicas ao virgem  :Whistle:  

estava-me a esquecer:
tenho dentro do aquario 50 KG de rocha viva 5 peixinhos, e uma vasta equipa de limpeza, tambem já arrisquei uns corais moles e 1 duro.
Como não sei os nomes vou colocar umas fotos um dia destes

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Paulo

Bem-vindo ao fórum espero que fiques por muito tempo e encontres aqui a ajuda que precisares para levares a bom termo o teu projecto, pelo que li acho que estás a andar muito depressa, dois meses e já com 5 peixes, corais moles e duros  :Admirado:  és capaz de vir a ter algum dissabor, mas isso não é nada que outros já não tenham feito e depois acabam por aprender com esses mesmos erros.
Entretanto dá uma leitura pelas FAQ´S e pelos tópicos que vão aparecendo e vais ver que obtens muitas respostas para as tuas duvidas. 

Boa sorte

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Paulo
> 
> Bem-vindo ao fórum espero que fiques por muito tempo e encontres aqui a ajuda que precisares para levares a bom termo o teu projecto, pelo que li acho que estás a andar muito depressa, dois meses e já com 5 peixes, corais moles e duros  *és capaz de vir a ter algum dissabor*, mas isso não é nada que outros já não tenham feito e depois acabam por aprender com esses mesmos erros.
> Entretanto dá uma leitura pelas FAQ´S e pelos tópicos que vão aparecendo e vais ver que obtens muitas respostas para as tuas duvidas. 
> 
> Boa sorte



Talvez... :yb663:  
Os peixinhos são 3 palhaços, a que os meus filhos chamam de Nemos, um outro queeles chamam a Dora  :SbSourire2:   todos faceis de manter, pelo que me disseram

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbSourire:  

Pois... os filhotes tem dessas coisas, fazem-nos comprar os peixes, dão-lhes nomes, prometem até que ajudam a tratar deles, que se portam bem, enfim uma série de coisas que também nós já prometemos em tempos, depois nós vamos na conversa e... quando damos por ela já está. Pode até ser que consigas aguentar as coisas mas não vai ser muito fácil, no entanto vai estanto atento aos valores mais básicos fazendo os testes e as tpa não tentes corrigir rápidamente os valores com produtos milagrosos que normalmente os logistas disponibilizam logo. Coloca aqui as duvidas que tiveres e vais ver que há sempre alguém pronto a dar uma dica para ajudar a resolver o problema.

Boa sorte

----------


## Paulo Leal

A mim aconselharam-me a tentar repor a agua de evaporização, com agua de osmose, que tenha os mesmos parametros do aquario e nela tentar corrigir, o aquario.

A dificuldade que eu estou a apanhar é que a agua de osmose, sai "limpa" sem PH, KH e afins, e eu gasto muito dinheiro para subir os parametros a subir os parametros, para que ela entre identica ao aquario.

Hoje á noite vou testar uma nova ideia, vou fazer testes á agua da torneira. Talvez as coisas boas que ela tenha, compensem as más, pode ser que as más não sejam assim tão más e de para compensar mais facilmente a entrada dela no aquario sem adicionar tantos produtos, talvez uma situação de 50% de cada admirado: 

A agua de reposição (por avaporização) esta num deposito de 130 litros, acho que isso vai tornar sempre mais facil o controle dela.

Bem vivendo e aprendendo, espero não fazer asneira. Maslembrar que o primeiro aquario que tive, quando fazia a lavagem dele, tirava os peixinhos, o areao e lavava o aquario na banheira  :SbClown:  

Bem vão dando umas dicas. que eu vou pondo aqui umas fotos  :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bem... consegui umas fotos tiradas por telemovel.

Gostava que me ajudassem a identificar os meus "amigos", e claro todas as opniões são bem vindas  :SbSourire20:

----------


## Joao Serejo

Viva tudo bem?

Também sou novato no mundo dos salgados e gostava, caso seja possível, que me explicasses como funciona esse sistema que tens para a reposição automática, componentes necessários , montagem, etc, pois preciso mesmo de arranjar um sistema assim para me facilitar a vida principalmente qd me ausento.

Obrigado

um abraço e boa sorte no aquário

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Será que percebi bem???




> tenho uma evaporação de mais ou menos 2 litros por dia, que aproveito para fazer uma reposição "automática" de um bidom que é feito com agua de osmose, á qual adiciono o KH, PH, e calcio, será que tambem vou ter de adicionar magnesium?


Adicionas isto tudo na água de reposição???

Água de reposição é apenas água doce e kalk. Penso que nada mais.
Nada como TPA's para estabilizar alguns valores.

Cumps e boa sorte
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Bom dia Paulo,
O teu aqua está bonito independentemete de algum problema que possas ter por ex: com os corais duros.
Sou novato como tu pelo que para não dizer disparates vou aguardar pelos "veteranos" nas identificações.
No entanto penso que o teu aqua é curto para a tua "Doris" apesar de ser neste monento o teu peixe mais pequeno, citando a informação por ex. do Júlio Macieira: 	
Paracanthurus hepatus
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 30 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts.
A tua sump está no móvel certo? Podes enviar foto da sump? É que não tenho s mp e o meu móvel parece ser igual ao teu...
Cumprimentos
Miguel Pereira

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Viva tudo bem?
> 
> Também sou novato no mundo dos salgados e gostava, caso seja possível, que me explicasses como funciona esse sistema que tens para a reposição automática, componentes necessários , montagem, etc, pois preciso mesmo de arranjar um sistema assim para me facilitar a vida principalmente qd me ausento.


_O meu sistema é muito simples, como tenho um sotão, coloquei lá um bidon de 130 litros, e na samp um sistema de autoclismo. _ 




> Bom dia
> 
> Será que percebi bem???
> 
> 
> Adicionas isto tudo na água de reposição???
> 
> Água de reposição é apenas água doce e kalk. Penso que nada mais.
> Nada como TPA's para estabilizar alguns valores.
> ...


_Não percebeste mal... 
E como adiciono Calcio, se colocar a agua da osmose so com o KalK?_
*Miguel Pereira*
_A minha samp é simples (e apertadinha) so tem uma divisão a meio, se quiseres tento fazer-te uma desenho dela._

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Reposição é feita com água doce, independentemente de se OI (osmose inversa) ou não...
E kalk.

Químicos só são eventualmente adicionados após análise química à água. Tudo o resto é andar "em cima do arame".

Não vale a pena inventar. TPA's 10 a 20% semanais.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Boa tarde
> 
> Reposição é feita com água doce, independentemente de se OI (osmose inversa) ou não...
> E kalk.
> 
> Químicos só são eventualmente adicionados após análise química à água. Tudo o resto é andar "em cima do arame".
> 
> Não vale a pena inventar. TPA's 10 a 20% semanais.
> 
> ...


Eu costumo fazer TPA's semanais trocando 30 litros de agua. Mas a que coloco no aquario costuma já levar um pouco de aditivos KH, CA, e PH e claro...Sal

Eu acho é que é produtos a mais, qualquer dia não ganho so para manter o aquario  :Frown:   Mas tambem faz-me confusão, que se deixar de adicionar alguma coisa, ela irá entrar a "0" e logo começará a baixar os parametros da agua do aquario...
Digo eu

----------


## Joao Serejo

ok e obrigado pele informaçao

cumprimentos e boa sorte no aqua.

joão

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 

Nada de aditivos!!!

O próprio sal já tem todos os componentes que é necessário!
Claro que estes vão sendo consumidos... nessa altura, então repõe-se eventualmente.

Só metes combustível num carro, quando este te diz que necessita.
Não transbordas o depósito de combustível, pois não???  :yb668:  

Nada de aditivos, pois podes estar alimentar quem não precise de ser alimentado no teu sistema. :EEK!:  

Actua quando necessário. Verás que o teu aquário ficará mais estabilizado e irás poupar muito dinheiro.  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  

Deixa-o maturar. Temperatura a 26º, densidade a 1.024, Ph 8.1 - 8.3... nada de alarmismos. Com o tempo, o aquário começa a falar contigo.

Amadureçam os dois!  :SbOk:  

Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Deixa-o maturar. Temperatura a 26º, densidade a 1.024, Ph 8.1 - 8.3... nada de alarmismos. Com o tempo, o aquário começa a falar contigo.
> 
> *Amadureçam os dois!*  
> 
> Cumps
> Pedro Ferrer


 :SbOk3:  ainda vai demorar para isso acontecer  :yb665:

----------


## Robson Junior

Ficou legal! :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Paulo,

Antes de mais, bem-vindo ao fórum e parabéns pela iniciativa de montares um salgado.

Parece que há por aí uma grande confusão com algumas coisas:




> Eu costumo fazer TPA's semanais trocando 30 litros de agua. Mas a que coloco no aquario costuma já levar um pouco de aditivos KH, CA, e PH e claro...Sal


Tanto aditivo, em tão pouca quantidade de água, deve ser uma verdadeira "bomba química", assim nunca mais consegues estabilizar o aquário. 

Não sei que aditivos colocas, pois só te referes aos níveis que tentas corrigir (KH, CA, e PH), mas atenção que a maior parte deles não pode ser administrada em simultâneo  :EEK!:  .

Aconcelho-te vivamente a leitura deste artigo: http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg...eaalcalinidade




> faz-me confusão, que se deixar de adicionar alguma coisa, ela irá entrar a "0" e logo começará a baixar os parametros da agua do aquario...


O sal que usas, já tem todos os componentes necessários em níveis bastante aceitáveis.




> A dificuldade que eu estou a apanhar é que a agua de osmose, sai "limpa" sem PH, KH e afins, e eu gasto muito dinheiro para subir os parametros a subir os parametros, para que ela entre identica ao aquario.



Não tens que gastar muito dinheiro, compra hidróxido de cálcio na farmácia, adicionas umas 4 ou 5 conheceres de sopa ao depósito de reposição (que está no teu sótão), deixas misturar durante 1h com uma bomba potente, depois deixas assentar por mais 1h.  

Acabaste de criar todos os suplementos que necessitas para equilibrar o teu aquário (kalwasser)  :SbOk:  .

É muito importante que este produto seja doseado lentamente (no teu caso, conforme a água vai evaporando), pois tem um PH muito elevado (12) e pode *matar o sistema todo se for adicionado rapidamente*. O ideal seria repor a água evaporada com kalwasser só no período nocturno, quando os valores de PH estão mais baixos, mas para isso terias que arranjar uma forma de o fazer cair gota a gota (uma por segundo é uma boa media)

È também importante que não deixes ir para o aquário a “papa” que fica no fundo, para isso só tens que fazer a saída uns centímetros acima do fundo do depósito (uns 3 ou 5 chegam). Essa “papa” é o hidróxido de cálcio que não se misturou, porque a água atingiu o ponto de saturação, para a próxima podes por menos hidróxido (ou nenhum) e vais aproveitando (misturando) o que está no fundo (se não ficar nada no fundo, adicionas mais, a ideia é saturar sempre a água).

Da uma vista de olhos neste “post”: http://212.13.41.14/showthread.php?t=2387

Usa função de pesquisa, vais encontrar muita informação sobre esse assunto no fórum.

Aconselho-te a leitura, dos FAQs do fórum, (principalmente a iniciação ao Aquário de Agua Salgada) e dos artigos

----------


## Paulo Leal

Pois, vai mesmo (ou ia) para aqui uma grande confusão  :yb620:  a minha ideia era de repor a agua que evaporava com uma agua semelhante á que existia no aquario, e claro se possivel corrigir parametros.

Mas estava a achar esquesito, pois tinha que adicionar Calcio, Kalk, PH, e agora já estava a pensar no Magnesium. 

Hoje já comprei Kakwasser da "two Little Fishies" enquanto espero pelo da farmacia, e vou começar a repor a agua so com isto. 

Como a agua é de osmose, vou colocar (para 1º teste) 2 colheres de cha para cada 4 litros (é o que diz na embalagem) o que acham?

Hoje estive a testar a minha agua da torneira, PH, KH, Ca, Fosfatos... qual é o factor mais importante para não a usarmos?

Bem...
Fico muito agradecido  :yb677:  pelas ajudas que me estão a dar.
os meus unicos conselheiros até agora eram as lojas.... e nos sabemos que todos têm de ganhar o seu, e eu até que estava a dar lucro  :yb665:

----------


## João Magano

> Pois, vai mesmo (ou ia) para aqui uma grande confusão  a minha ideia era de repor a agua que evaporava com uma agua semelhante á que existia no aquario, e claro se possivel corrigir parametros.


 O que evapora, para efeitos práticos, é só agua pura, tudo o resto fica no aquário, por exemplo se usares água salgada para reposição, a concentração de sal no aquário vai aumentado.





> Como a agua é de osmose, vou colocar (para 1º teste) 2 colheres de cha para cada 4 litros (é o que diz na embalagem) o que acham?


 Não vá alguém não ter percebido, está correcto mas estamos a falar do volume de água de reposição e não do aquário.





> Hoje estive a testar a minha agua da torneira, PH, KH, Ca, Fosfatos... qual é o factor mais importante para não a usarmos?


Normalmente o problema são concentrações altas de Nitratos e Fosfatos e a possibilidade de conter metais pesados.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Como a agua é de osmose, vou colocar (para 1º teste) 2 colheres de cha para cada 4 litros (é o que diz na embalagem) o que acham?


Atenção, uma coisa é água de reposição, outra é água para TPA. 
A água de reposição serve para repor a água evaporada e onde normalmente se adiciona o Kalk. Esta água (da torneira; de osmose ou deionizada)misturada com kalk deve estar tapada num recipiente isento de co2, Porque quando se mistura kalk á água de reposição esta fica com um ph de 12. Ora se existir co2 no recipiente esse valor baixa signitivamente e deixamos de tirar todo o proveito do kalk. Adianta slientar que não devemos sobredosar o kalk pois a partis do ponto de saturação (ph12)da água ele não se disolve mais.

A água de TPA é água salgada (sintetica ou natural) que deve os parametros básicos iguais á agua do aquario. Ou seja deve ter o mesmo PH; Tºc; Densidade que a água do aquario.

Espero que tenham compreendido. Aconselho a lerem as FAQ´s

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bem, um grande obrigado pela vossa ajuda.

Hoje fiz uma troca de agua 30 litros, e mudei de sal. Coloquei "red Sea Coral Pro". depois de misturar, fiz testes á agua. (so agua de osmose e sal)

PH - 8.5
MG - 1900
CA - 450
KH - 7 (gotas)

Foi um teste feito com a agua mais ou menos bem misturada.
Eu costumo misturar e deixar uns dias a repousar com umas bombas de ar durante uns dias.

Obrigado a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Paulo

Normalmente deixa-se 24h com uma powerhead e um aquecedor para dissolver bem o sal.
Estás no bom caminho.  :SbOk:   Não vale a pena inventar. 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva,

Eu, como aqui não há mar :Whistle:  , não posso usar agua natural e portanto, uso água de osmose e por vezes da torneira com sal. Procuro mudar de sal embora aqui só encontre duas marcas.
Costumo deixar a repousar 1/2 dias com uma bomba e termostáto e não tenho tido , felizmente, grandes problemas.
Por isso, como o Pedro diz, estás no bom caminho. Acima de tudo o que precisas neste hobby é calma, muita e calma e claro alguns, muitos :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bem, apos 24 da muda de agua voltei a analizar a mesma:
Amonia 0,3
Nitratos 5
Nitritos 0,1
Fosfatos 0,25
(tudo isto parece-me alto)

Ph - 8,3
Hk - 13 (gotas)
Ca - 320
Mg - 1400

So sei é que os meus corais estao mirradinhos, e com a pele a sair  :Icon Cry:  
Mas não quero fazer alteração nenhuma brusca, estou a repor a agua que envapora so com o kalk e no fim de semana vou-lhe trocar mais 12% (30 litros)

que vos parece?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A baía do lado esquerda está muito bonita, ampla e também gostei do posicionamento do corais.

Aí vai uma sugestão para o layout: retira umas rochas para abrires uma brecha no muro. Assim já ficavas com 2 zonas diferente.

----------


## Paulo Leal

Conforme eu disse em cima.... os meus corais estão muito mal  :Icon Cry:  

este estava assim.... (lindinho)


e agora esta assim  :yb620:  



este  estava assim...


agora esta assim


Será que ainda têm salvação?
Que posso fazer para os salvar?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Não tens hipóteses de fazer em regime de urgência uma TPA valente com água natural? Eu digo valente, mas com calma. Durante uns 2 ou 3 dias trocar de cada vez 40% da água, mas fazendo-a entrar devagar no aquário. E claro, cortar todo e qualquer tipo de aditivos.

Entretanto e levando em conta que o aquário é novo podes tentar ver o que se passa com os nitritos e amónia.

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Não tens hipóteses de fazer em regime de urgência uma TPA valente com água natural? Eu digo valente, mas com calma. Durante uns 2 ou 3 dias trocar de cada vez 40% da água, mas fazendo-a entrar devagar no aquário. E claro, cortar todo e qualquer tipo de aditivos.
> 
> Entretanto e levando em conta que o aquário é novo podes tentar ver o que se passa com os nitritos e amónia.


Obrigado pelo teu concelho, todos são muito, mas muito bem vindos....

estão mesmo muito mal, não estão?
Com agua natural não tenho hipotese, mas com agua de osmose e sal "red Sea Coral Pro", posso fazer.
Será que vai dar resultado?
90 litros de cada vez?

Estou muito triste com aqui-lo, mais logo vou analizar novamente a agua.

----------


## FernandoSantos

Olá Paulo;

O teu aquario está bonito, tem bastante rocha, deves sim equilibrar o sistema e como conselho para tentativa de recuperação dos corais faz o seguinte que penso seja o mais certo e correcto; pede ao teu lojista para receber os corais até equilibrares a agua, no teu lojista as coisas estarão perfeitas e aí os corais terão mais hipoteses, assim sendo, podes com calma estabilizar o teu aquario e depois voltar a inserir as peças que tanto gostas.
Abraços
Fernando

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

> Olá Paulo;
> 
> O teu aquario está bonito, tem bastante rocha, deves sim equilibrar o sistema e como conselho para tentativa de recuperação dos corais faz o seguinte que penso seja o mais certo e correcto; pede ao teu lojista para receber os corais até equilibrares a agua, no teu lojista as coisas estarão perfeitas e aí os corais terão mais hipoteses, assim sendo, podes com calma estabilizar o teu aquario e depois voltar a inserir as peças que tanto gostas.
> Abraços
> Fernando


É uma excelente idéia do Fernando. Eu também levaria com urgência os corais para um outro aquário com água nova até o aquário estabilizar, pois se eles começarem a soltar tecido só vai piorar a situação.
Em paralelo farias as TPAs e iria monitorando os parâmetros sem colocar nenhum aditivo neste período.

Faça isso o mais rápido possível pois 01 dia pode ser a diferença entre a vida e a morte do coral. A temperatura está mesmo 26 graus ?

----------


## Paulo Leal

> É uma excelente idéia do Fernando. Eu também levaria com urgência os corais para um outro aquário com água nova até o aquário estabilizar, pois se eles começarem a soltar tecido só vai piorar a situação.
> Em paralelo farias as TPAs e iria monitorando os parâmetros sem colocar nenhum aditivo neste período.
> 
> Faça isso o mais rápido possível pois 01 dia pode ser a diferença entre a vida e a morte do coral. A temperatura está mesmo 26 graus ?


A temperatura esta a 26 graus, eles já estão assim a mais de uma semana, o da foto de cima, começou por fechar e depois começou a tombar, eu movo-o mas ele volta a tombar, perdeu a pele.... e debaixo começou a ficar assim mais tarde, parece que "derrete" esta todo muito "agarrado" "murchinho", como sei o ponto de morte do coral?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Reforço a ideia do Fernando: vê se os levas para fora desse aquário o quanto antes e começa a fazer as TPA's diárias já.

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Reforço a ideia do Fernando: vê se os levas para fora desse aquário o quanto antes e começa a fazer as TPA's diárias já.


ámanha bem cedo vou-os levar daqui, e como sei que o aquario já esta em ordem para os receber?

----------


## Paulo Leal

aproveitando a ajuda que me estão a dar.
Acabei agora mesmo de fazer testes á agua do aquario, enquanto já tenho 30 litros de agua com sal (esta a mecher com um bomba de ar) e estou a fazer mais 30 com a osmose.

Nitratos - 10
Nitritos - 0,2
Amonia - 0,4
Fosfatos - 0
PH - 8,3
GH - 14 (gotas)
CA - 325
MG - 1300

os nitritos, nitratos e a amonia estão muito altos.... será que é dos corais a decompor a agua?
Qual é o valor maximo aconselhado?

um abraço

----------


## rjabittencourt

Ficou legal o seu aqua... :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola paulo,

A que salinidade tens o aquário?
Qual a temperatura maxima e minima que atinge?
O escumador tem funcionado bem.
Se fosse a ti não colocava a outra coralia visto que so tens corais moles que não são muito exigentes alem disso tambem acho que tens circulação suficiente,mais vale esperar para que as coisas estejam mais estaveis.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Ola paulo,
> 
> A que salinidade tens o aquário?
> Qual a temperatura maxima e minima que atinge?
> O escumador tem funcionado bem.
> Se fosse a ti não colocava a outra coralia visto que so tens corais moles que não são muito exigentes alem disso tambem acho que tens circulação suficiente,mais vale esperar para que as coisas estejam mais estaveis.
> 
> abraço
> carlos


Be a salinidade esta nos 1024, o escumador tem-se portado bem, embora ultimamente a agua não cheire tam mal como no inicio, quanto á temperatura, ela é medida com um tremometro normal, e marca no máximo 26 graus, talvez por vezes vá aos 25.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Paulo,

Nao adiciones mais Kalk ao teu sistema.
Tenho quase a certeza que o que causou a morte dos teus corais foi um abuso no Kalk, que levou o Ph até valores muito altos. Os moles costumam mirrar todos e desfazem-se quando isso acontece. Pelo aspecto diria que foi isso mesmo. Já me aconteceu uma vez com as Xénias.

Cuidado ao introduzir Kalk, Sempre pouco e muito devagar. Não tens grandes consumos por isso não te preocupes. Faz muitas mudas de água.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Nao adiciones mais Kalk ao teu sistema.
> Tenho quase a certeza que o que causou a morte dos teus corais foi um abuso no Kalk, 
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


Pois... pode muito bem ser esse o caso  :Frown: 

hoje fiz uma muda de agua ( 50 litros) e estou a preparar outra para ámanha, entretanto entreguei os corais todos na loja... alguns  :Frown:  parece que não se vão safar.


EDIT:
Conforme me foi aconcelhado pelo *Alfredo R Deus* preparei ontem 50 litros com agua de osmose com sal. Deixei-a a misturar bem e hoje fiz uma TPA bem lenta.

Passadas 4 horas fiz teste, e a as coisas estão a melhorar

             ontem - Hoje
Nitratos -   10   -   04
Nitritos  -   0,2  -   0,1
Amonia  -   0,4  -   0,3
Fosfatos-    0   -    0
PH        -   8,3  -   8,3
KH        -   14   -   12 (gotas)
CA        -   325 -  340
MG       -  1300 - 1500


As coisas parecem estar a melhorar, estou a preparar mais água para fazer mais uma muda ámanha

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

> ámanha bem cedo vou-os levar daqui, e como sei que o aquario já esta em ordem para os receber?


Paulo,

O seu nitrato irá baixar com as TPAs e a retirada dos corais que estavam se desfazendo. 

Eu colocaria carvão ativado no SUMP para voltar a clarear a água e promover uma filtragem extra, eliminando odores inclusive. Aqui funciona muito bem.

Modere a alimentação dos peixes neste período para que o excesso não suba ainda mais o seu nitrato e como o amigo disse suspenda o kalk e aditivos. O nitrato de 10 não é tão alto e deve baixar em breve.

Limpe o skimmer com mais frequência também para melhorar a eficiência. Observe se a regulagem dele está mantendo os resíduos no copo superior, evitando que a sujeira se deposite na parte inferior.

Para tentar recuperar os corais no aquario com água nova, movimentar a água com as mãos levemente perto deles para soltarem as toxinas além das TPAs frequentes. Só os retorne quando estiverem recuperados, o que irá acontecer após a estabilização do seu aquário.

Abcs e desculpa a demora em te responder.

Vlamir.

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Paulo,
> 
> O seu nitrato irá baixar com as TPAs e a retirada dos corais que estavam se desfazendo. 
> 
> Eu colocaria carvão ativado no SUMP para voltar a clarear a água e promover uma filtragem extra, eliminando odores inclusive. Aqui funciona muito bem.
> 
> Modere a alimentação dos peixes neste período para que o excesso não suba ainda mais o seu nitrato e como o amigo disse suspenda o kalk e aditivos. O nitrato de 10 não é tão alto e deve baixar em breve.
> 
> Limpe o skimmer com mais frequência também para melhorar a eficiência. Observe se a regulagem dele está mantendo os resíduos no copo superior, evitando que a sujeira se deposite na parte inferior.
> ...


Tambem penso que os corais em decomposição devem ser uma causa para os nitratos. Quanto ao carvão activado  :Smile:  por acaso tambem já o coloquei na samp desde ontem, a conselho do rapaz da loja. 
Vamos ver o que isso dá, já acabei de preparar os ultimos 30 litros de agua, coloquei 60 litros a mexer com uma bomba de ar e uma cabeça motorizada, e acho melhor so o colocar ámanha. O rapaz da loja diz que uma das causas tambem pode ter sido alguma mudança de agua pouco disolvida...
Eu para mim acho que foi tudo.... desde as pressas do principiante, a comprar peixes e corais, passando por uma instalação de reposição de agua com Kalk com uma mangueira de 20 metros sem ser lavada (cheirava a borracha), passando por colocação de sal sem ser apropriado para agua de osmose, que me alteraram os valores da agua e eu para os aproximar adicionava, KalK, calcio, PH, e até por fim magnesio.

Acho que meti as mãos pelos pés, espero agora com toda a ajuda que me têm dado conseguir tornar a colocar o aquario mais bonito, tenho pena é dos corais  :Frown:  deles e do dinheiro que mandei ao ar  :Smile: 

Vamos ver o que dá  :Smile:

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Paulo,

Não desanime, pois este hobby tem altos e baixos, mas os altos compensam os baixos. 

Por um descuido da manutenção que elevou a minha temperatura eu perdi de um dia para o outro:
01Colt, 01 Pearl, 01 Froc Spawn, 01 Xenia, 01 tridacna, 01 rabo de macaco, 01 cynanna e 01 green open brain.
Pensei até em desistir, pois tive um trabalho enorme para salvar os peixes, na semana que o meu primeiro filho estava para nascer.
Hoje passadas 03 semanas, estou muito feliz com vários corais mais bonitos que os anteriores ainda e tive a oportunidade de conhecer novas pessoas que me ajudaram a recuperar o aquário.
No Domingo mergulhei, vi várias espécies bonitas não identificadas que não peguei antes de ler a respeito. Trouxe dois ouriços, um rosa e um preto e estou aqui a acompanhá-los descobrindo e aprendendo coisas novas.

Um grande abraço e nos mantenha informados.

Vlamir.

----------


## Paulo Leal

Boas

Fiz ontem uma TPA de 20% (60 litros).
Hoje fiz as analizes á agua e deu este resultado:

Nitratos 0
Nitritos 0,8
Amonia 0,3
Fosfatos 0
PH 8,3
KH 12 (gotas) (não sei fazer a converção  :Frown:  )
Ca 400
Mg 1400
Alk 3,2

resumindo os nitratos que tinha a 10 á uma semana passaram de 10 para 0, mas os nitritos dispararam para 0,8  :Frown: 

isto ainda esta longe de estar controlado... não está?
que mais posso fazer?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Paulo  :Olá:  

Noto ainda grande confusão nas tuas palavras, o que é normal, pois não se consegue aprender “tudo” de um momento para o outro, mas com o tempo, vontade e muita leitura isso vai lá. 

È perfeitamente natural e benéfico que tenhas nitritos, é sinal que as bactérias nitrificantes estão a fazer o seu trabalho, mais tarde esses nitritos transformar-se-ão em nitratos e por fim os nitratos serão transformados em azoto pelas bactérias desnitrificantes (que vivem nas zonas anaeróbias da rocha viva). É a isto que chamamos o ciclo do azoto.




> Eu para mim acho que foi tudo.... desde as pressas do principiante, a comprar peixes e corais, passando por uma instalação de reposição de agua com Kalk com uma mangueira de 20 metros sem ser lavada (cheirava a borracha), passando por colocação de sal sem ser apropriado para agua de osmose, que me alteraram os valores da agua e eu para os aproximar adicionava, KalK, calcio, PH, e até por fim magnesio.


Todos os factores que referes podem ter ajudado a levar as coisas pelo mau caminho (menos a do "sal sem ser apropriado para agua de osmose", a não ser que tenhas usado sal de cozinha  :yb665:  ), no entanto pelo aspecto dos corais tenho quase a certeza que adicionaste kalk muito rapidamente. 

Nunca introduzas aditivos sem compreenderes como funcionam quimicamente, ou corres o risco de ter dissabores. 

Eu também fiz as minhas asneiras  :SbPiggy:  , uma delas foi ter “queimado” um aquário todo com hidróxido de cálcio (kalk), por não querer gastar dinheiro numa bomba peristáltica e andar com invenções que envolviam grafas de soro fisiológico, agulhas e sei lá o que mais. Um dia a coisa coreu mal… eu na minha impaciência típica de principiante “esboraquei aquilo tudo” porque estava sempre a entupir e eu queria por a kalk mais rápido  :HaEbouriffe:  .

Voltando ao que interessa… 

Fizeste muito bem ter arranjado um aquário estabilizado para colocar os teus corais, vai fazendo TPAs de 10% todas as semanas, até a amónia, nitritos e nitratos ficarem a zero (pode demorar um mês ou mais), não voltes a adicionar kalk ao teu aquário sem compreenderes bem como o fazer, pára com a adição de qualquer outro aditivo, não tentes corrigir os parâmetros à força deixa estabiliza-los primeiro, esquece para já todos os testes excepto os do ciclo do nitrogénio (amónia, nitritos e nitratos).

Se vires alguma reacção fora do normal, ou algum bicharoco que não conheças a passear pelo aquário, não vás buscar a caçadeira para matar o bicho…  :yb624:  coloca um cd de música ZEN na aparelhagem e “posta” calmamente aqui no fórum o que se está a passar, depois espera por 2 ou 3 opiniões e pesquisa muito antes de agir.

PS: Não fizeste nenhum tratamento com algum produto à base de cobre nesse aquário?

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Boas Paulo  
> 
> Noto ainda grande confusão nas tuas palavras, o que é normal, pois não se consegue aprender tudo de um momento para o outro, mas com o tempo, vontade e muita leitura isso vai lá.


Pois... pensava que já tinha passado o ciclo, e o aquario já estava ciclado




> È perfeitamente natural e benéfico que tenhas nitritos, é sinal que as bactérias nitrificantes estão a fazer o seu trabalho, mais tarde esses nitritos transformar-se-ão em nitratos e por fim os nitratos serão transformados em azoto pelas bactérias desnitrificantes (que vivem nas zonas anaeróbias da rocha viva). É a isto que chamamos o ciclo do azoto.


Sendo assim... antes das coisas estarem perfeitas a amonia ainda vai ter de descer, enquanto os nitratos ainda vão ter um pico... certo?





> Todos os factores que referes podem ter ajudado a levar as coisas pelo mau caminho (menos a do "sal sem ser apropriado para agua de osmose", a não ser que tenhas usado sal de cozinha  ), no entanto pelo aspecto dos corais tenho quase a certeza que adicionaste kalk muito rapidamente.


 :Smile:  não usei sal de cozinha, mas como o sal não continha CA, eu adicionava ao sal, ca, kh, ph e por fim Mg  :Frown: 
e a agua de reposição entrava com Kalk, mas não era a conta gota, seria (penso eu) cerca de 1litro de cada vez que o nivel baixava




> Eu também fiz as minhas asneiras  , uma delas foi ter queimado um aquário todo com hidróxido de cálcio (kalk), por não querer gastar dinheiro numa bomba peristáltica e andar com invenções que envolviam grafas de soro fisiológico, agulhas e sei lá o que mais. Um dia a coisa coreu mal eu na minha impaciência típica de principiante esboraquei aquilo tudo porque estava sempre a entupir e eu queria por a kalk mais rápido  .


Depois quando isto voltar a estar em ordem, vou ter de aprender e pensar como o vou fazer, pois acho que a maneira como o estava a fazer, não convem repetir 




> Fizeste muito bem ter arranjado um aquário estabilizado para colocar os teus corais, vai fazendo TPAs de 10% todas as semanas, até a amónia, nitritos e nitratos ficarem a zero (pode demorar um mês ou mais), não voltes a adicionar kalk ao teu aquário sem compreenderes bem como o fazer, pára com a adição de qualquer outro aditivo, não tentes corrigir os parâmetros à força deixa estabiliza-los primeiro, esquece para já todos os testes excepto os do ciclo do nitrogénio (amónia, nitritos e nitratos).
> 
> Se vires alguma reacção fora do normal, ou algum bicharoco que não conheças a passear pelo aquário, não vás buscar a caçadeira para matar o bicho  coloca um cd de música ZEN na aparelhagem e posta calmamente aqui no fórum o que se está a passar, depois espera por 2 ou 3 opiniões e pesquisa muito antes de agir.
> 
> PS: Não fizeste nenhum tratamento com algum produto à base de cobre nesse aquário?


espero que os corais se safem... mas duvido um bocado, estou com a ideia que este fim de semana, vou ter de desviar as rochas, aproveitar para as assobrar com uma "cabeça motorizada" fraquinha, aspirar o areão por baixo delas, pois acho que a estrela que lá tinha, tambem morreu, e acho que convem tirar, já que ainda não esta em ordem.... quanto a aditivos com chumbo... para alem dos adicionadores de ca, etc, utilizei o nutrafim cicle.
Mas neste momento não estou a colocar nada, so agua com sal  :Smile: 

Obrigado pela ajuda que me estão a dar, tive muito tempo (4 anos) este aquario com agua doce (plantado e com discos), agora os salgados para mim são novidade, pensava que era mais facil  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,




> não usei sal de cozinha, mas como o sal não continha CA, eu adicionava ao sal, ca, kh, ph e por fim Mg e a agua de reposição entrava com Kalk, mas não era a conta gota, seria (penso eu) cerca de 1litro de cada vez que o nivel baixava


A água que evapora é para repor (para já) com água de osmose, sem mais nada, só mesmo a água, limpinha, sem sal. E convém ser lentamente, por exemplo: com um garrafão mais elevado que o aquário e mangueira fininha (tubo do ar por ex.).

A água das TPAs (mudas de água), é para levar sal até ficar a 1024 (medes no densímetro ou refractómetro). Essa água (das mudas de água) deve ser aquecida até à mesma temperatura que o aquário e adicionada lentamente também. 

Qualquer sal para aquário marinho (TODOS MESMO), já têm o Ca, Kh, Ph e Mg certos, *não deves colocar aditivos nenhuns*.




> Sendo assim... antes das coisas estarem perfeitas a amonia ainda vai ter de descer, enquanto os nitratos ainda vão ter um pico... certo?


Não necessariamente, a amónia poderá subir porque ainda tens coisas a morrer, os nitratos também podem subir ou não dependendo da capacidade desnitrificante da rocha viva.  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclo_do_nitrog%C3%AAnio

*Convinha esperar que os valores de amónia, nitritos e nitratos, fiquem a zero, antes de introduzir mais vivos.*




> Depois quando isto voltar a estar em ordem, vou ter de aprender e pensar como o vou fazer, pois acho que a maneira como o estava a fazer, não convem repetir


Se fosse eu, optava por começava já a aprender, lendo as FAQ aqui do fórum.




> este fim de semana, vou ter de desviar as rochas, aproveitar para as assobrar com uma "cabeça motorizada" fraquinha, aspirar o areão por baixo delas, pois acho que a estrela que lá tinha, tambem morreu, e acho que convem tirar, já que ainda não esta em ordem....


Podes fazer isso, mas deita fora a água aspirada e repõe com água de osmose + sal (sem aditivos), ou seja, aproveitas para fazer mais uma TPA.




> quanto a aditivos com chumbo... para alem dos adicionadores de ca, etc, utilizei o nutrafim cicle.


A pergunta era sobre tratamento à base de cobre e não por aditivos com chumbo  :HaEbouriffe:  , aconselho-te a não comprar mais nenhum produto milagroso, aditivo indispensável, ou resina fantástica. 

Até dá dó, ver o que as lojas impingem a quem está a começar, enquanto os lojistas mantiverem esta mentalidade mesquinha de querer enriquecer  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  a conta da ingenuidade do cliente menos informado, o país não anda para a frente.

----------


## Paulo Leal

Boas...  :Smile: 
bem, estava para fazer um [quote], mas não vale a pena  :yb665:  
Concordo e farei tudo o que dizes, aliás o pessoal tem sido muito impecavel.

E já agora, seguindo o vosso conselho que não valia a pena fazer testes a PH, ca e outros (por agora)... (ainda bem, pois qualquer dia não ganho para tanto teste  :Smile:  )

Amonia 0,3 (mantem)
Nitritos 0,1 (baixou 0,9)  :Smile: 
Nitratos 0 (mantem)
Fosfatos 0

É possivel uma alteração tão grande de um dia par outro (nitritos).
A unica alteração que aconteceu, é que entrou agua para repor o nivel (agua de osmose)

ámanha vou testar novamente para ver as alterações

Obrigado a todos, pela ajuda

EDIT:
Já agora, tenho a minha iluminação assim:
2 marine-glo 39W T5 - das 7 H ás 23 H ( 16 horas)
e pelo meio
2 lampadas de 55W 10000K - das 11 H ás 21 H (10 horas)

Convem reduzir, ou deixo estar assim?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Paulo,

A Redução de nitritos que mencionas é normal, muito brevemente subiram os níveis de nitratos. Não vale a pena medir todos os dias, 1 a 2 vezes por semana são suficientes. (Popa o teste de fosfatos).

Como não tens corais nem peixes no aquário, até podes apagar as luzes nos próximos 30 dias, sempre poupavas na conta da luz, ou então dá umas 4 horas de iluminação por dia. Isto vai fazer com que minimizes bastante a fase (normal mas feia) das algas filamentosas.

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Boas Paulo,
> 
> A Redução de nitritos que mencionas é normal, muito brevemente subiram os níveis de nitratos. Não vale a pena medir todos os dias, 1 a 2 vezes por semana são suficientes. (Popa o teste de fosfatos).
> 
> Como não tens corais nem peixes no aquário, até podes apagar as luzes nos próximos 30 dias, sempre poupavas na conta da luz, ou então dá umas 4 horas de iluminação por dia. Isto vai fazer com que minimizes bastante a fase (normal mas feia) das algas filamentosas.


Os peixes continuam no aquario... 1 donzela e 3 palhaços
E não noto nada de estranho neles, so os corais, ou o que restava deles é que foram para a loja

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Nesse caso daria só umas 6 horas de luz, no total, entre actinicas e brancas.

----------


## Paulo Leal

Como este forum parece um diario do meu aquario, aqui vai mais uma historia.

Ontem tive mais uma aventura, que passo a contar.

O meu aquario tem o sistema de overflow, mas como o tubo de descarga para a samp é muito grosso, aqui-lo faz imenso barulho, ao qual resolvi com a colocação de uma torneira no fim do mesmo tubo (já dentro da samp). Como ontem reparei que tinha muitas particulas na agua do aquario, (não sei de que) lembrei-me de aumentar a circulação de agua, aumentando a potencia do motor que eleva a agua da samp ao aquario, claro que tive da abrir a torneira do tubo da samp e achar novamente o ponto correcto para ela não transbordar, nem ficar com pouca agua.
Durante a descarga do tubo do overflow, a samp encheu, o motor do escumador começou a trabalhar mais fundo, deixando de elevar bolhinhas e passando a elevar so agua, o que fez que enche-se o copo com agua e fizesse transpordar (sair) pelos furinhos da tampa, os detritos acomulados.
A sorte é que eu ando a lavar o copo todos os dias, não tinha muito lixo, era mais alguma espuma.
Uma das divisorias da samp ficou carregada de espuma, ao qual o escumador limpou durante umas 2 horas (despejei o copo cheio de espuma 3 vezes).

Já agora, á uns tempos atraz, ainda tendo os corais bem bonitos no aquario, o copo do escumador, de dois em dois dias, eu tirava um dedo de altura de detritos bem mal cheirosos. Neste momento sai menos mal cheiroso e mais branco, e tambem sai mais quantidade de espuma, é alguma má afinação do escumador ou é normal?

um abraço a todos

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,

Sinceramente não sei, isso pode ser derivado a vários factores, pode ser do nível da agua ter mudado, ou por não estares a introduzir aquela parafernália de aditivos, espera mais 24 horas para ver como estabiliza. Se escumava bem como estava, tenta voltar a por os níveis iguais.

Para reduzir o ruído na coluna de água, em alternativa à torneira, podes colocar uma corrente de plástico dentro do tubo.

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Boas,
> 
> Sinceramente não sei, isso pode ser derivado a vários factores, pode ser do nível da agua ter mudado, ou por não estares a introduzir aquela parafernália de aditivos, espera mais 24 horas para ver como estabiliza. Se escumava bem como estava, tenta voltar a por os níveis iguais.


então aqui vão os ditos niveis:
Amonia - 0,1
Nitritos - 0
Nitratos - 0
Fosfatos - 0
PH - 8,3
KH - 12 (gotas)
CA - 380
MG - 1400
ALK - 3,2



> Para reduzir o ruído na coluna de água, em alternativa à torneira, podes colocar uma corrente de plástico dentro do tubo.


Vou tentar... detesto a torneira, é um perigo constante, ainda mais com reposição de agua  :Smile: 

Será que o pior já passou?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Será que o pior já passou?


Boas Paulo,

Por esses valores, parece que a coisa se está a compor, mas espera mais algum tempo, para ver se o sistema transforma essa a amónia em nitritos e depois nitratos.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Gente,
Na minha opinião o sistema dele já está bom há muito tempo. Acho que o problema dele poderá ter sido o excesso de kalk e as reposições dea agua evaporada com agua de tpa, ou seja densidade muito alta. Se não notas nada nos peixes e eles comem bem e apresentam-se bem é porque o áqua está bem. Não há melhor teste que o simples olhar da vitalidade do áqua.

----------


## Paulo Leal

Boas...

Os peixinhos estão optimos, parecem uns doidos a comer  :Smile: 
Os testes de amonia, trititod e nitratos, mantêm-se iguais, todos a 0 excepto a amonia que continua a 0,1.

Mas.. hoje comprei 2 testes electronicos, o de PH e o refractometro, e obtive uns resultados esquesitos

PH - 8
Sal. - 1.035

o teste de ph calibrei-o a 7 (comprei hoje o liquido), o teste de sal. calibrei-o com agua de osmose

Estou a preparar mais uma muda de agua para ámanha, com uma limpesa ás rochas e ao substrato.

se alguem tiver alguma ideia, agradeço, é que não quero levar mais nenhum tombo €€€€€€€€  :Smile: 

um abraço a todos


EDIT:
Peço desculpa, no final de escrever a msg, lembrei-me que quando fiz a calibração do refractometro, filo com uma agua de osmose que estava num bidom e não lavei bem a ampulheta... resumindo, estava muito mal calibrado.
resultado Salinidade a 1,024 (já esta melhor)

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Estou a preparar mais uma muda de agua para ámanha, com uma limpesa ás rochas e ao substrato.


 :Coradoeolhos:  Foi todo o santo dia, antes de dar a desastre por terminado, tirei a rocha viva do aquario escoveias, limpei o substrato, e apanhei os "esqueletos" das 2 estrelas...

Agora so espero que o aquario não volte ao inicio e aumente a amonia outra vez, ámanha já se vai ver como ficou a situação.

Agora anda uma duvida a pairar, depois de ter isto tudo em ordem, penso que sera necessario voltar a adicionar Ka, mas não quero mais acidentes, gostaria da vossa opnião, é que não me cheira muito a historia do "pinga, pinga" parece a historia do "Co2 caseiro" á malta que consegue, e outros nem pos isso (a mim arrebentou a mangueira e espetou com a mistela no aquario)  :Smile:  .

Então a minha situação é a seguinte, aquario 240 litros, e uma mini samp  :Frown:  não cabe lá mais nada, tenho uma mangueira de 12mm que esta num piso superior (sotão) a 15 metros de distancia, esta a servir para misturar a agua com o sal e depois repor nas TPA. Posso lá colocar um bidon.. ou alguma coisa mais elaborada (tipo reactor), como fariam, ouso falar em reatores, misturadores... quanto mais leio mais lourinho fico...

Um abraço a todos  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,




> ...apanhei os "esqueletos" das 2 estrelas...


Acho que encontras-te a causa da presença de amónia no teu sistema, agora que retiraste esses 2 esqueletos (que provavelmente ainda teriam matéria em decomposição), os níveis deveram baixar.

Quanto aos métodos de que falas, são realmente um pouco usados “numa de desenrasca “ para evitar gastar dinheiro. 

Sem duvida que a melhor forma de adicionar kalk, passa pela aquisição de um sistema de reposição automático da água evaporada, com bomba peristáltica e reactor de kalkwasser.
Com esse material é muito difícil fazer asneira.

----------


## Edgar Luis

arranjas uma boia de nivel.. uma bomba de 12 volts (para meteres dentro do deposido de agua de reposição)... um transformador.. desses de 12 volts que se vendem nas lojas e um reator de kalk.. e com isso fazes a festa.. 

Do transformador de 12 V alimentas a bomba.. e a boia de nivel.. 

Qquando o nivel de agua desce.. a boia fecha o circuito.. liga a bomba e ela manda agua para o reactor de kalk.. k pela diferença de pressoes sai do reactor de kalk e entra no aqua.. e assim sempre k faltar agua.. acontece este processo

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Acho que com a bomba peristáltica tens muito menos hipóteses de fazer asneira, uma vez que o kalk sai gota a gota.

As bombas que o Edgar indica, são mais baratas, mas também muito mais rápidas (de fluxo mais elevado)

----------


## Paulo Leal

Obrigado pelas respostas.
Bem, uma bomba eu não preciso, pois a agua cai por gravidade. Tenho utilizado a boia de um autoclismo, mas a margem entre a abertura e o fecho do circuito é capaz de ser muito grande... que vos parece?

E o reator de Kalk, pode estar fora do aquario e do deposito de reposição? É que não conheço... aquilo é tipo uma lampada de UV, a agua passa so dentro dele?

EDIT: E já agora, abusando da vossa boa vontade.... qual é a diferença entre
TUNZE Calcium Dispenser e Ratz Calciumhydroxid reactor Typ 110

Desculpem ser tão chato  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bom dia...

Á alguma maneira de saber se a rocha viva morreu?

Arranjei á pressão (telemovel) umas fotos da rocha, se é que ajuda
E desculpem se isto está "Off-topic"

----------


## Paulo Leal

Boas

Depois de ter enviado os corais para a loja, de ter feito imensas trocas de agua, foi á duas semanas buscar o unico coral que resistiu.



os parametros da agua estão assim
Amonia - 0,1
nitritos - 0
nitratos - 0
fosfatos - 0,25
PH - 8.2
KH - 13 gotas
Ca - 420
MG - 1500
alk - 2,8
salinidade - 1,023
temperatura - 26graus

com estes parametros, porque o coral teima em não abrir, não vejo a alga coralina a crescer, nem alterações visiveis.....

Estou a ficar desanimado, o que poderá estar mal?

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas a todos,

Já agora aproveito, e como também sou novato nesta área, que adquiri ha pouco tempo uma embalagem de calk da red sea (traz um teste gratuito para a alcalinidade), e que no doseamento do produto diz para deitar uma certa quantidade de produto (em pó) directamente dentro do aquário! ou seja não era preciso dissolver previamente na agua de reposição e adicionar lentamente ao sistema! será que estamos a falar da mesma coisa - Kalk??

cumprimentos,

João

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

O kalk não pode ser adicionado directamente e repentinamente no aquário, senão tens aumento repentino do PH e queda do KH, ou seja, 1 desastre dos grandes!!!

Existem é pós para aumentar o KH (muito usado em aquas de Ciclídeos Africanos por exemplo), mas mesmo esses devem ser dissolvidos fora do aquário e adicionado lentamente numa zona de forte circulação.

Espero ter ajudado! :SbOk:  

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas Pedro e obrigado pela resposta.

O estranho é que nas indicações do tal produto vem lá a dizer para por directamente na água e é o que tenho feito. 

Pelo sim pelo não vou dissolver então na agua de reposição, não sei se ha por aqui alguem que já tenha usado esse calk....

abraço,

joão

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Consegues colocar uma foto desse produto para esclarecermos as dúvidas?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Serejo

boas, dá uma olhada neste link, esta la o red sea success calc

http://www.aquadiskont.com/shop/prod...14/language/en

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Parece que existe um equívoco...

Kalk = Kalkwasser
Calc = Calcium

Kalk<>Calcium... :SbOk2:  

O teu produto adiciona Cálcio ao sistema.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Serejo

pois..., eu na loja pedi Kalk e deram-me isso, por acaso estava a achar estranho não ter visto melhorias no crescimento da alga coralina.

Bem e calhar é melhor ir à farmácia e comprar kalk, já agora qual a referência do produto e se devo ou posso continuar a usar o que tinha e complementar com o kalk

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

O kalk repõe-te algum cálcio. (Kalkwasser = Hidróxido de Cálcio).
Já que usas Kent podes usar o "Kent KalKwasser". Atenção que (se não estou enganado), níveis de Cálcio excessivo pode baixar consideravelmente o Magnésio.

Existem produtos no mercado de (alguns em 2 frascos outros em 3) para isso mesmo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Leal

magnesio a 1500???
pode derivar dai problemas para corais?

os restantes testes
Amonia - 0,1
nitritos - 0
nitratos - 0
fosfatos - 0,25
PH - 8.2
KH - 13 gotas
Ca - 420
MG - 1500
alk - 2,8
salinidade - 1,023
temperatura - 26graus

----------


## Joao Serejo

Ok, obrigado.

Mas neste momento estava a pensar então comprar hidroxido de calcio na farmacia. Para concluír, tenho estas questões:

o hidroxido de calcio da farmacia tem alguma especificação que deva ter atenção na compra?

qual a quantidade que adiciono na agua de osmose para reposição (tenho uma evaporação de cerca de 1,5 a 2 L por dia?

por ultimo devo continuar a usar o calc (calcio) que tenho, e em caso afirmativo, como devo usar uma vez que diariamente vou fazer a reposição com hidroxido de calcio, ou seja, estes dois compostos podem ser utilizados em simultaneo ( o kalk na agua de reposição, e o calc de vez em quando conforme os valores de alcalinidade), ou não faz sentido

abraço

joão

----------


## Aderito Pereira

O hidroxido de calcio da farmacia tem de ser o mais puro possível. 
Pede PA (para analise) pois este é 99% puro.

Tenho usado há 3 anos e tal este kalk(hidroxido de calcio PA) comprado na farmácia e funciona bem.

Também podes comprar nas lojas que estão representadas cá no forum, há bons preços.

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas Aderito e obrigado,

vou experimentar comprar então na farmácia e aplicar.

abraço,

joão

----------


## Paulo Leal

Boas...

Este meu topico tem andado um bocado paradinho (assim como o meu aquario).

Tenho andado com mais calma.

Á duas semanas comprei um coral, estava lindo, passado dois dias dei com uma manchinha nele, dai para cá tem se alastrado até que chegou a este ponto.





Será que tem salvação?
voltará a arrebentar?

Um abraço a todos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo

A Goniopora (coral verde da foto) está a morrer. A Necrose já é enorme.

Ela está num sitio com corrente média,forte ou fraca?


Deves alimenta-la com alguma frequencia com phyto e zooplanckton. Tens tambem Marine snow que é um bom produto.


Quando pensares em adquirir um coral que viste e gostaste ou que gostarias de ter, podes ver primeiro aqui no forum quais as suas necessidades e grau de dificuldade.
Cps

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Boas Paulo
> 
> A Goniopora (coral verde da foto) está a morrer. Ela está num sitio com corrente média,forte ou fraca?


Neste momento está num local com fraca intencidade de corrente, esta no fundo do aquario.

Não tem salvação?

----------


## Marco Barbosa

boas paulo,tambem ja tive esse coral mas aconteceu o mesmo que o teu.é pena ser um pouco dificil de manter,pois é muito bonito e da muita vida no aquario...fica bem,abraço

----------


## Paulo Leal

> boas paulo,tambem ja tive esse coral mas aconteceu o mesmo que o teu.é pena ser um pouco dificil de manter,pois é muito bonito e da muita vida no aquario...fica bem,abraço


Quer dizer que não fiz nada de mal, e estara tudo bem com o aquario... é so mesmo inesperiencia?

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bem...
Hoje foi um dia muito negro no meu trajecto pelos salgados.

Despois de deitar muito dinheiro fora em corais, de á umas semanas para cá a unica coisa que tenho feito é trocas de agua e ir automatizando o meu aquario. Coloquei a reposição automatica, mandei vir o arrefecimento por ventuinhas que ia montar ámanha...

Ia, porque já não vou... Hoje quando cheguei a casa reparei que o nivel da samp estava um bocado baixa, a reposição estava vazia, estranhei porque á poucos dias coloquei nela uns 15 litros....
Passado um bocado reparei que existia água no chao. Tambem estranhei existir água no tampo do aquario... comecei a limpar e reparei que a agua saía pelo silicone  :Frown:  

já desmontei o aquario, resumindo... ainda sem ver os danos todos, parece que o fundo se separou da lateral..... coloquei uma parte da rocha num aquario de 80 litros com uma bomba com filtro e outra circuladora, e pedi a uma loja paa me guardarem os poucos corais, e alguma rocha até decidir o que vou fazer.

......

sem mais palavras para descrever o que estou a sentir

----------


## Paulo Leal

Afinal o vidro não esta separado... não encontrei nada de especial, deve existir uma fuga no cilicone  :Frown:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Preciso de ajuda...

Como sou um osso duro de roer, já pedi preço para um novo aquario.

Vai ser 110 ou 105c x 50l x 70 A

A sump tambem já está escolhida vai ser um aquario que aqui tenho sem divisorias 80 x 30 x 40

Agora ando a ler e sacar informação, pois vou deixar de ter overflow e passar a ter um furo.

DUVIDAS:
1. A saida da agua para o aquario pode ser feita por um furo num topo?

2. Qual a largura do furo?

3. Que espaço vai ocupar entre o furo e a parede, para passar o tubo para a samp? (ó aquario esta no meio de 2 paredes (corredor))

4. tenho este escumador *SP-200P* (acho que o meu é "S") ámanha confirmo. Dá para a agua entrar directamente nele do aquario?

5. vai fazer ruido de queda de agua como fazia com o overflow?

Se me poderem ajudar  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Bem... a vossa opnião ajudou-me imenso  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

mas não tem mal, faço deste topico o meu diario  :SbSourire2:  

Então aqui vai uns bonecos do projecto da 2º volta aos salgados, os azares estão a ganhar ai por 3-0..

Mas eu vou acabar por vencer  :Coradoeolhos:  


Depois de fazer o boneco lembrei-me que faltaram os tamanhos.
De parede a parede 1,13m, o aquario vai ter 1,05x0,50m



Vou fazer o movel com 85cm de altura e o aquario com 65cm
A Samp vai ter 80x40x40cm com duas zonas a 1º com 15cm e o restante amplo, com a divizão feita com dois vidros (quebra bolhas)

Que vos parece... tem pernas para vencer o azar?

----------


## Paulo Leal

> Vou fazer o movel com 85cm de altura e o aquario com 65cm
> A Samp vai ter 80x40x40cm com duas zonas a 1º com 15cm e o restante amplo, com a divizão feita com dois vidros (quebra bolhas)
> 
> Que vos parece... tem pernas para vencer o azar?


Ainda fui a tempo....  :yb663:  
Mandei eliminar o pé central á frente, deixando so uma parte pequena..



A samp não entraria  :Coradoeolhos:  

mais logo vou colocar fotos da minha central electrica (DIY)  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Estive a ler este topico de ponta a ponta...

Conselho pessoal,

Fica com o que tens, aprende mais com ele e não invistas num novo aquário sem saberes minimamente o que estás a fazer, garanto-te que o resultado seria o mesmo ou pior.

Concerteza um dia vais ter um aquario maior, mas para isso não basta postares os teus problemas, tens que ter vontade de aprender e realmente saber como "estas coisas dos salgados" funcionam.

Não podes colocar posts com os teus problemas e esperar que alguêm te dê uma solução miracolosa, quando os expões já é sempre tarde de mais e pouco há a fazer.

Toda a informação sobre as experiencias que tens passado, estás a passar, ou ainda vais passar, está toda aqui no forum, e caso tenhas duvidas, pesquisa, pesquisa, pesquisa... até teres uma ideia minima das coisas.

A aquariofilia marinha é um processo evolutivo no qual estamos sempre a aprender, mas no teu caso deves ter um pouco mais experiencia antes de fazeres outro aquario.

Em relação à participação dos membros neste tópico... acho que ninguém gosta de bater num cavalo morto.

Pestana

----------


## Paulo Leal

Epá... deixas-te-me desiludido  :Icon Cry:  

Mas vou ter mesmo de montar um novo, pois o outro deu o berro.

Mas não queria ter problemas (tantos), bem que podias dar a tua opnião, sobre o que te parece que foram os meus maior erros, para eu não os voltar a repetir.

um abraço e obrigado

----------


## Nuno R Santos

A meu ver terá sido as pressas e a crescente procura em melhorar o que estava mal feito sem dar hipotese ao aquário de se curar e de se desenvolver.

Também sou a favor de que deverás tentar novamente no aquário actual embora, se fores passar para um aquário de litragem maior a meu ver os "pequenos" erros têm menos consequências do que num aquário de litragem menor...

Se precisares de alguma ajuda manda MP visto que somos "quase" vizinhos.

----------


## Paulo Leal

> A meu ver terá sido as pressas e a crescente procura em melhorar o que estava mal feito sem dar hipotese ao aquário de se curar e de se desenvolver.
> 
> Também sou a favor de que deverás tentar novamente no aquário actual embora, se fores passar para um aquário de litragem maior a meu ver os "pequenos" erros têm menos consequências do que num aquário de litragem menor...
> 
> Se precisares de alguma ajuda manda MP visto que somos "quase" vizinhos.


Thank's  :SbOk2:  

O actual deu problemas com o silicone... para alem disso a litragem vai ser identica, o antigo era de 240litros (brutos) e este vai ser pouco mais, vai é ter uma samp, que é o dobro da anterior, a outra 40x40x40, era muito pequenina.

Quanto ás pressas.... acho que foi esse o meu grande erro. Vamos ver se ganho coragem para fazer uma coisa com muito mais calma.

----------


## António Vitor

Paulo Leal também não percebo nada disto, e estou impaciente para meter peixes e corais e blablabla...
não meto...
 :Big Grin: 

nem daqui a 2 meses meto aqui peixes...

Estou a fazer as coisas por etapas...
agora quero que tenha o tal pico de nitritos...impaciente, já comecei a ter nitritos!
 :Big Grin: 
Mas quero este sinal que isto avança...devagarinho...
desde que isto avance lentamente tudo bem...
fico contente etapa a etapa...

Agora notei coralina na bomba e em alguma pedra morta ...uma alegria...
muito lentamente e acho que é a principal coisa, para o sistema não "partir"
colocarei uma coisita e depois outra coisita...
para dar tempo do sistema se restabelecer...

também cometi alguns erros comprei um skimmer da treta...tentei ao maximo retirar proveito do mesmo, com tweakings vários...ainda não será a coisa ideal mas come-se...

O erro foi comprar esta coisa, mas já que gastei dinheiro que tenha algum uso prático...

coisas de principiante que queria poupar dinheiro...
muitas das vezes mais barato paga-se caro!
mas nem sempre note-se...

A sump ainda fui a tempo de emendar o erro, tinha uma de 50x50x50 agora tenho uma praticamente com o tamanho do aquario...e uma dsb...e mais umas algas para retirar os nutrientes...(quem me ajudou na altura foi o Vitor Pestana)

Erros à parte ainda não matei nada...nem os hermitas que me ofereceram (o vitor pestana deu-me as algas e os hermitas)...
embora tenha alguma amonia...e começam a aparecer os primeiros sinais de nitritos.

na sump coloquei um refugio que sinceramente aconselho toda a gente a ter...
isto parece uma plantação de seres vivos...
agora apareceram uns ET's em forma de gota, do genero do rotiferos, mas visivel...
nao será concerteza rotiferos...

agora imagina isto de vez em quando a sair do refugio e alimentar os corais...
 :Wink: 
e isto a alimentar-se de plancton, daquele que escapa ao escumador...

já agora gostaria de falar do escumador rasco, ando a tentar construir um em pvc um prototipo antes de me mandar para um em acrilico, ando com ideias várias, retiradas de alguns escumadores existentes no mercado e também deste tal que tenho ...

nestes tweaks deparei-me com coisas que possivelmente muitos de nós não sabem, pelo menos nós os novatos que pouco percebemos disto...Eu não sabia...
 :Wink: 

Montei uma bomba sicce 2500, com mesh, cortei as helices ao motor...
e deparei-me com uma potente fonte de ar e agua...
liguei isto ao escumador que tinha e pimba água a mais...

Mas ...atenção e que tal restringir a entrada de agua?
coloquei uma tampa com algumas aberturas até que o debito da agua chegasse para o escumador no maximo.
tudo bem, mas menos agua menos ar...
 :Big Grin: 
isto vibrava por todos os lados com ar a mais...

um tweak fácil foi colocar este escumador mais alto que o nivel da sump (está parte dele mergulhado na sump), o debito deu para aumentar para o triplo ou até mais...(uma caixa de dvd's deu)
Ar e água...
ou seja aumentei os buracos de entrada e o ar que controlo com uma valvula.

muitos de nós (novatos) possivelmente tem destes escumadores rascos, com bombas de origem (ainda pior), e depois a materia organica acumula-se e...ha e tal o coral morreu depois de meter carradas de seres vivos e perder dinheiro...com as suas mortes...o pior nem é o dinheiro.

sem escumador é possivel com alguma paciência ter um sistema aceitável, há quem o tenha, mas sinceramente facilita, e lá está paciência...

outra coisa meter magnésio e cálcio e etc...na água de reposição acho má ideia...

então a água que evapora não é água pura (calcio, sal, magnesio fica lá no aquario)...

e portanto o calcio nao se reduz...
só se tiveres corais a dar com um pau que não me parece ser o caso...

existe é reacções quimicas entre sais...

meter uma coisa qualquer (cálcio,magnesio, etc...) sem saber exactamente o que estamos a fazer pode fabricar reacções e precipitar diversos materias fora da coluna de agua...
para onde foi o magnesio?
 :Big Grin: 
ele não fugiu...

Atenção eu não percebo nada disto, mas compreendo a tua situação...
 :Wink: 
afinal tenho de me conter para não fazer o mesmo (meter corais e peixes, daqui a 1 mês), não o farei para já...só se tiver isto em equilibrio
e será muito desfasado a introdução entre seres vivos...no tempo...

já agora vejam o tweak do meu escumador...é pequeno mas a bomba sicce é potente q.b. para mandar bolhas como o caraças...
tem também coisas dos ATI BM, como o tal cilindro interno que divide uma zona externa sem turbulencia, isto faz com que as perolas de ar que viajem nesse tubo geralmente descem e depois sobem novamente, fiquem muito tempo em suspensão e existem proteinas que precisam mais de 20 segundos de contacto...para serem eficazmente retiradas.

melhor que dizer é ver...

atenção continuo a dizer que o escumador é rasco.
 :Big Grin: 

Este foi um dos meus erros iniciais a par da sump, de resto tenho lido lido e lido
e lido lido lido e lido...

tenho um sistema de resposição de água que funciona pela calha das paredes sem se ver...praticamente, mas li e li, e o seguro morreu de velho, coloquei aqui 2 coisas que fazem eu dormir sossegado.

redundancia duas boias em seria basta uma interromper a corrente...
e agora com temporizador...
se ambas falharem só despejariam para a sump cerca de 30 min de agua de osmose por dia...
o temporizador liga uns minutos ao meio dia meia noite, etc...
nessa altura as boias actuam...

nem dá para a transbordar mesmo em 2 dias...
e assim o gasto dos interruptores de nivel nem se verifica...
 :Wink: 

mas sabes porque tive esta ideia, não foi minha...
li aqui:
http://reefkeeping.com/

tenoh andado a ler e a ler...
e ler ler ler e a informar-me...

não te fies na informação que te dão (nem na minha) lê lê lê e fazes depois uma digestão mental...contruindo uma opinião...só assim se deve seguir neste hobby...

Existe quem desista deste hobby porque já fez tudo ou pensa que fez, outros por questões monetárias, não é barato...mas a grande maioria é do pessoal que não sobrevive aos erros...
e mais não digo...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Paulo Leal

Novatos dizes tu?  :Coradoeolhos:  
Eu sim, tu já estas no patamar acima  :yb677:   :yb677:  

Tal como tu dizes, a ler aprende-se, e vou te roubar a ideia de colocar um temporizador nas "boias" de reposição.

Obrigado pelas dicas, nos os novatos daqui a uns meses (anos) ainad nos vamos encontrar e ver como ficaram os nossos "semi-irmãos" (aquarios), tambem es de perto  :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Leal

Voltei ao ataque...

Como não me apetece, relembrar as desgraças.

Coloquei novo topico, para o renascimento do meu salgadinho
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....442#post117442

Esperando que corra muito melhor  :Smile:

----------

